# me l'a t'on vraiment dit...[a-t-on] (dire)



## danidrums

Esta parte de la letra de la canción "Quelq'un ma dit" de Carla Bruni me intriga, que traducción tiene al español???

Que tu m'aimais encore, me l'a t'on vraiment dit...


_"Que tu todavía me amabas, realmente se me ha dicho de tí"_, puede ser? me suena muy raro la verdad...supongo que lo habré traducido mal...

Un saludo y gracias!!


----------



## Namarne

Hola. 
Pienso que en tu traducción sobraría el "de ti". Quizá te confunde la "t" de "me l'a-t-on", que no tiene ningún valor semántico (únicamente es para pronunciar mejor la frase).


----------



## Paquita

Sobre todo te has olvidado de la puntuación...el "a-t-on " es "on a" al revés, en forma interrogativa, y se debe entender "¿acaso me lo dijeron de verdad?


----------



## Marlluna

Como dice Namarne, la "t" no forma parte de un pronombre, se llama "t eufónica" (para pronunciar bien): "Me l'a-t-on vraiment dit". La traducción es : "¿Me lo dijeron realmente?"


----------



## danidrums

vaya muchas gracias a todos/as!!!

La verdad es que si no fuera por vosotros no sé cómo hubiera podido descubrirlo yo solo...

gracias de verdad!!!!

merci beaocup!!!!


----------



## mitimb

en la cancion de carla bruni
 que significa?:
...me l'a t'on vraiment dit.


----------



## sibhor

Hola:
_*"Que* *tu m'aimais encore, me l'a t'on vraiment dit...".*_
Significa que ya no sabe si alguien se lo ha dicho de verdad que la quería. Como si fuera un sueño y que ya no sabe si es la realidad o este sueño.
Entiendes?

Sibhor


----------



## Keiria

Es una construcción un poco rara, ¿no?
Si tuviera que traducirla, no sabría por donde empezar. Ni con tu interpretación, sibhor, veo claro que diga esto.


----------



## Paquita

Keiria said:


> Es una construcción un poco rara, ¿no?


 
No...
Es la forma interrogativa de "On me l'a vraiment dit" = Me lo han dicho de verdad... En español basta con añadir ¿? para obtene la forma negativa, en francés debes anteponer el verbo (bueno, la mitad, el auxiliar) y añadir "t" para quitar el hiato a-on

En forma afirmativa, el que habla confirma a su interlocutor que ya se lo han dicho de verdad; en forma interrrogativa duda. Puede preguntárselo a sí mismo o a los demás. Equivale a "Me han dicho que ..., pero ¿ de verdad o lo he soñado?"

EDIT : Mitim, la ortografía exacta es :  me l'a-t-on
"l' "es normal delante de "a" (no se escibe "le a" igual que en español de el => del)
"t" es elemento de pronunciación sin significado por eso va entre guiones...


----------



## Keiria

¡Muchas gracias!
¡Lo que me liaba más era la "t"! Si no intento traducirla (ya que no tiene traducción) lo veo mucho más claro.


----------



## Paquita

Keiria said:


> ¡Muchas gracias!
> ¡Lo que me liaba más era la "t"! Si no intento traducirla (ya que no tiene traducción) lo veo mucho más claro.


 
Por eso la ortografía es relevante...
Tienes que traducirlo si se escribe *t'* porque es *te* delante de vocal. Si es *t-* (en principio -t-) es elemento añadido por el hiato


----------



## beri

Y lo del "-t-" es el caso aquí.
Deberías haberlo escrito "Me l'a-t-on vraiment dit"


----------



## Keiria

Ah... escrito así creo que lo hubiera identificado más fácilmente. 
Gracias por las aclaraciones!


----------



## trainee_girl

Bonjour à tous, 

El verso "En tressant m'a t'on dit" es de una canción que he escuchado en clase de francés de Charles Aznavour pero no entiendo la construcción de la frase. Supongo que el significado es "me han dicho que haciendo trenzas"pero no sé porqué no escribe: "en tressant on m'a dit"

Es que alguien podría explicarme porqué se cambia de lugar el sujeto y se añade t', o es sólo un recurso poético para la canción??

Muchas gracias


----------



## Paquita

Hay que devolver la expresión a su contexto:


> Où les filles alanguies
> Vous ravissent le cœur
> En tressant *m'a- t-on dit*
> De ces colliers de fleurs


Hacen collares con  flores trenzadas, según le han dicho


----------



## trainee_girl

Muchas gracias Paquit&, no sabía que había guiones, eso me lo deja algo más claro, es el mismo recurso que se utiliza para hacer preguntas entonces, el poner la t entre las dos vocales???

Merci beacoup encore une fois


----------



## Paquita

Sí, para evitar el hiato 
He añadido una imagen...


----------



## trainee_girl

Muchísimas gracias de nuevo, la imagen también lo aclara


----------



## Eleonore93

dans cette phrase "sans doute depuis des siècles a-t-on approfondi cette notion" je ne sais pas comment rendre le "a-ton" en espagnol? dois je garder la tournure semi interrogative? y a t'il un équivalent ?


----------



## Vayrayoguini

Salut!

Tengo duda con esta frase.  No se si esta haciendo una pregunta, por la inversión del verbo y el sujeto, o esta afirmando que verdaderamente se lo dijeron. Es parte de la canción de Carla Bruni, Quelqu'un m'a dit.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas noches, bonne nuit,



Vayrayoguini said:


> esta haciendo una pregunta


Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

